# My Built-Rite Splitter Tale of Warning



## coolhandbrad (Mar 30, 2014)

Built-Rite 24 hpws splitter INFO for anyone interested

This is going to be a long post for those interested in reading it. I would recommend hitting the bathroom first and then get you favorite beverage before starting.

I started a thread some time ago asking about a commercial grade splitter for a firewood business I was considering starting. After hearing what people had to say and talking with several manufactures my dad (decided he needed something to do in retirement) and I ordered a built-rite 24 hpws and 16 foot conveyor. We ordered it roughly a week or so before Christmas, talking with John Smith he told us that with the orders in front of us it would be ready to ship middle of February and could expect delivery around 1st of March. Around the 3rd week of January we had changed some business idea and decided we didn’t need the conveyor, called John he said not a problem I’ve got someone who will take it. So on the 31st John calls saying orders ready to ship, anyhow had some money tied up until the 15th so had to call John and say hey we need you to hold it until the 15th. John wasn’t really happy about it but agreed on the 15th. My lesson was learned next time I won’t get our money tied up thinking I have a certain amount of time. Any how the 15th turned out to be a Saturday so we called the following Monday gave him our credit card info for the balance. John said ok will ship it out on Friday so I think great I’m excited going to finally get the splitter. So a week to 10 days later no word about the splitter, so I guess I better call and see what’s going on.

I get on the phone and John says “I was just getting ready to call you” at this point I wish I would have ran. So I say how’s it going? Calling about freight tracking, you guys get the idea. John tells me well I haven’t shipped your splitter, but I have one in Illinois sitting at a truck terminal customers financing fell through he never took delivery of it and I would just like to have the terminal forward it to you. It’s got an upgraded Kohler engine on it and I’ll kick that it in at no extra charge. I verify with him several times that it is brand new and the original customer never took delivery, John tells me that’s correct its just been sitting at the truck terminal in Rockford Illinois. So thinking it sounds like a good deal I agree, then John tells me it has an 8 way and 10 way wedge with it, and that he’ll send me some ups tags to ship them back to him. So 4 days later FedEx freight in Flagstaff calls your splitter is in great its here. So I call my dad and say hey let’s take a cruise and go pick it up

We get to the freight terminal it has a ramp to get the splitter to ground level, only problem is the ramps to narrow to back a truck up to get it on the road. The terminals only has two scrawny guys working there so we had lots of fun rolling it down a slippery steep ramp. So we get it out in the light and the first problem is the splitter is just caked in road salt, funny seeing as how its supposedly been sitting at a truck terminal in Illinois. Then one of the guys chimes in saying it shipped from Wisconsin not Illinois well that was real WTF moment, not knowing any better we hook it up and hit the road. 2nd lesson learned if it’s not right refuse delivery.

We get it back to my place btw it towed ok we only ran about 60 coming home on the interstate. Now comes the up close and personal inspection and nightmare. Half the paint on the main is all gone, push plate paint is worn, the trailer tongue is jacked up from someone backing into it, you’ll get a better idea looking at the pictures. Next funny thing is this brand new splitter has about 6 inches of gas in the tank another red flag, checked the engine oil and its almost completely empty on the dipstick and the little bit that was left wasn’t new clean oil. All the wedges showed signs of use except the 10 way, one had been used so much someone had touched it up with a grinder.

At this point angry doesn’t even begin to describe how I was feeling. So I don’t want to call because a phone call at this point would be really ugly. So I type out a nice email and include a bunch of pictures and tell John don’t call me call my old man, he’s a little more collected than I am. The next day John calls my dad and leaves a super long voice mail, first words out of his mouth is sorry about the road salt the guy(my take on the guy is he was the original customer) had to tow it a 100 miles to the freight terminal. And excuse continued to go on and on, So my dad calls him back, John doesn’t want the splitter back keep the extra wedges I’ll send you some paint, and we’ll call it even. So I have a used splitter that I’m $13,000.00 into including freight.

So I washed the splitter down to get all the salt off the machine, however the rust is already setting in on most of the hose clamps machine and any other bare metal that’s come into contact with salt. This things has a ton of hose clamps on it and the must have run out of the correct sizes because they all large enough for pipe of a larger diameter. I guess no could be bothered with trimming them down to an appropriate length, no worries I can take care of that its not like I paid a small fortune for the machine. No gas shut off valve on a 15 gallon gas tank gee why would anyone want that? Then we’ve got a gate valve on the hydraulic tank great if we need to turn it off we can crank on it for a while guess a ball valve would have cost too much. The tool box is an absolute joke looks nothing like the pictures on the website if it cost more than 10 bucks they over paid for it. The list goes on but I think everyone gets the point.

Does it split wood? The answer is yes and it has an 11.5-12 second cycle time. The log lift is a really nice feature I see where that can really save a man’s back, it does have a metering valve to control how fast it goes up and down. I also like the wedge that goes up and down, no metering valve on it though so its super touchy I guess I will add my own. You have to run the Kohler engine almost full throttle to get full splitting power so it does try and bog down and die. My old 40+ year old splitter doesn’t run much above an idle and seems to have just much splitting power all be it a 25 second cycle time. I find the nicest feature to be the auto cycle valve those are slick. It’s to bad every time I look at it make my blood boil and makes me have some not so nice thoughts.

Anyhow that’s been my Built-Rite experience. Its really sad I had wanted to order a blockmaster to go with the splitter so I could have a 2 part processor, but that is not going to happen now. Couldn’t even get a new invoice for the splitter, I had received one for the original order but all that was was a quote type invoice. I would recommend not purchasing anything from Built-Rite, however if you do make sure you get it in writing in a contract. Anyway enjoy the pictures of my NEW splitter, all pictures were taken before I ever split one piece of wood.
Sorry I couldn't figure out how to embed the photos.
Brad

http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums...ewood/2014-03-10_14-27-53_332_zps542cb200.jpg
http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums...ewood/2014-03-10_14-28-12_224_zps14c2d57d.jpg
http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums...ewood/2014-03-10_14-29-24_421_zps216ff2b6.jpg
http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums...ewood/2014-03-10_16-29-54_717_zps5dcb81d4.jpg
http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums...ewood/2014-03-10_16-31-57_362_zpsac8c39ad.jpg
http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r638/woodchuckersfirewood/2014-03-10_16-34-06_22_zps766b75bc.jpg
http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums...ewood/2014-03-10_16-30-52_433_zpsb30a72ab.jpg
http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums...ewood/2014-03-10_16-30-25_205_zpsa9575f8d.jpg


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your ordeal! 
I guess I'm in the wrong business if they can get that kind of money for something like that. 
Maybe the guys at the dock used it to split their wood? LOL I know, no joke right?
dave


----------



## BillNole (Mar 30, 2014)

Well that pretty much SUCKS! I'd be interested to hear what the guys at Built-Rite have to say about it all and how they intend to make things right on this.  

A well-documented review such as this can do much more damage and cost them more than making this right could ever cost them. Just keep making noise until they do the right thing.


----------



## UpOnTheHill (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't blame you, I would be frickin furious for that much money. Too bad they weren't closer, you could go " deliver" it back through their front doorway.


----------



## muddstopper (Mar 30, 2014)

The fact that the machine had dirty oil in engine and gas in the tank makes me suspect the machine might have been a demo unit. It could have been towed to the demo, tested out and no buyers, so instead of hauling back to factory, they sold it to you. Although the machine was extremely dirty, I didnt see any signs the machine had been used and abused. Tested out for certain, but not a ton of hrs. My thoughts are that if you ordered a brand new machine, you should have received a brand new machine, I didnt get to hear the phone conversations so i cant judge what you agreed to.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 30, 2014)

I agree, it looks like he!!, but they threw in some wedges and you accepted it, so do you really have any room to complain??

I wouldn't have accepted it, UNTILL I was satisfied with the deal and I dam sure wouldn't have used it!

SR


----------



## coolhandbrad (Mar 30, 2014)

muddstopper said:


> The fact that the machine had dirty oil in engine and gas in the tank makes me suspect the machine might have been a demo unit. It could have been towed to the demo, tested out and no buyers, so instead of hauling back to factory, they sold it to you. Although the machine was extremely dirty, I didnt see any signs the machine had been used and abused. Tested out for certain, but not a ton of hrs. My thoughts are that if you ordered a brand new machine, you should have received a brand new machine, I didnt get to hear the phone conversations so i cant judge what you agreed to.


Thing is I didn't order a DEMO machine or pay Demo price, I ordered a NEW machine and I paid new machine price.


----------



## coolhandbrad (Mar 30, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I agree, it looks like he!!, but they threw in some wedges and you accepted it, so do you really have any room to complain??
> 
> I wouldn't have accepted it, UNTILL I was satisfied with the deal and I dam sure wouldn't have used it!
> 
> SR


For the 13,000 dollars I spent I've still got room to complain, especially when you consider I don't have much use for the bigger wedges. I did try the 10 way about all I found it good for was making kindling, but I only split a few pieces with it.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Mar 30, 2014)

I would expect them to replace the splitter with a brand spanking new unit, with them eating all shipping charges, or a refund of 20%. Anything less would be unacceptable to me. Dispute your credit card charge; you ordered a new machine and got a used one. Tell them to come and pick up their used machine and buy elsewhere.

BTW I'll be sure to remember this when I upgrade my 35 ton Huskee!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 30, 2014)

You made my point! You should NOT have accepted it!!

SR


----------



## coolhandbrad (Mar 30, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> You made my point! You should NOT have accepted it!!
> 
> SR


In my own ignorance I didn't know I could do such a thing. John the owner of built-rite told me to pick it up when it came in and if there was a problem he would take care of it!!! His idea of fixing was to make it out that nothing was a problem.


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 30, 2014)

Unfortunately, the second you accepted the unit at the terminal, you recourse is limited. I agree the business treated you poorly and its within your rights to post a cautionary tale so maybe it will help the next person.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 30, 2014)

You can call your CC company, register a complaint, and they will put pressure on the company to settle with you, or loose what ever part of the bill you put on your CC.

I agree they are in the wrong, I just think you shouldn't have accepted it, after he threw in the other wedges, knowing it wasn't what you were supose to be getting.

SR

I just want to edit in, I'm sorry if my post sound harsh... chit does happen, and I've made my share of mistakes too!


----------



## coolhandbrad (Mar 30, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> You can call your CC company, register a complaint, and they will put pressure on the company to settle with you, or loose what ever part of the bill you put on your CC.
> 
> I agree they are in the wrong, I just think you shouldn't have accepted it, after he threw in the other wedges, knowing it wasn't what you were supose to be getting.
> 
> ...


Its all cool bro. I'm not looking for or expecting Built-Rite to do anything, they would have done that when we called about it and requested they send a new machine. I just wanted to post this here and a few other sites so people would know if they did it to me they will do it to someone else. And if it save on person from going through the same thing, then it was worth it.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm sure there's two sides to this story. I bought a used machine directly from built rite 8 years ago and found them excellent to deal with. The odd time I have issues with the machine or need parts, they always respond quickly. If you had not reneged on the original deal you wouldn't be in this position.


----------



## Joesell (Mar 30, 2014)

I would call the credit card company. I'll bet they would refund your money. Then you'll have builtrite calling you to work out a deal.


----------



## Joe Blackeby (Mar 30, 2014)

Guys & CoolHandBrad: On TheRoad, Joesell & Sawyer Rob all make good points. "I've got no dog in this fight" but I've looked @ these machines. If nothing else, can I get an e-mail addie for the guy You dealt with. Like a snake, you cut the head, and don't worry 'bout the rest. Cool, despute the charge quick, with C.C. and they'll (Built-Rite) will call You!


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Mar 30, 2014)

My sympathies

It just plain stinks when money is paid, (especially that amount), and the product delivered is not up to expectation. I have no knowledge of what what transpired in the conversations but it is quite obvious you did not receive an "as new" machine.

I agree with the others, your best recourse given the situation and particularly the distance involved is to register a complaint with the CC company disputing the charges ASAP.

Take Care


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 30, 2014)

I have learned the hard way to inspect everything I buy. I bought a new truck and when I got it home it had a big dent in the bumper. Bought a new plow got it home and noticed the light bar was bent pretty bad, they replaced it. Alot of times you just don't notice stuff till you get home probably because they are trying to hide it to get you down the road. In your case it just sounds like they misrepresented the unit. Maybe they could give you an ex tended warranty or something. Since it was used. Bad business practices on the sellers part for sure. They should knock 500 off it at least. Who cares about the extra wedges when you don't know how much time or abuse is on the machine.


----------



## steved (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't care how far it was, I'd be on the road taking it back to him and leaving with nothing but a new unit. 

I hate thieves.


----------



## srb08 (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow, I've been looking for a new splitter and the Built rite was on my short list.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Mar 30, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> You made my point! You should NOT have accepted it!!
> 
> SR


Criticizing the past is not helpful.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Mar 30, 2014)

peakbagger said:


> Unfortunately, the second you accepted the unit at the terminal, you recourse is limited. I agree the business treated you poorly and its within your rights to post a cautionary tale so maybe it will help the next person.


Nonsense. OP paid for a brand new splitter and got a damaged, used unit. Seller is required to make it right with the customer. Period.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Mar 30, 2014)

peakbagger said:


> Unfortunately, the second you accepted the unit at the terminal, you recourse is limited. I agree the business treated you poorly and its within your rights to post a cautionary tale so maybe it will help the next person.


bULL SHlT! OP paid for a new unit and got a used unit. OP is owed significant financial recourse.

EDIT: this advice was so bad I had to respond twice. My bad.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 30, 2014)

Not that it matters much, but from reading the OP I'd be more worried about doing business with him than with Built-Rite. His whole post reeks of an over sensitive self-centered lack of business experience newbie mentality.

Chances are slim to none that I'll ever do business with either, so like I said my take doesn't matter much, but that's how I see it. If the OP wants to act that way he should go buy a BMW.



Mr. HE


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 30, 2014)

Hddnis said:


> Not that it matters much, but from reading the OP I'd be more worried about doing business with him than with Built-Rite. His whole post reeks of an over sensitive self-centered lack of business experience newbie mentality.
> 
> Chances are slim to none that I'll ever do business with either, so like I said my take doesn't matter much, but that's how I see it. If the OP wants to act that way he should go buy a BMW.
> 
> ...


He really doesn't seem that fussy.. i wouldn't have accepted it unless it was in an enclosed semi trailer still wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 30, 2014)

066blaster said:


> He really doesn't seem that fussy.. i wouldn't have accepted it unless it was in an enclosed semi trailer still wrapped in plastic.



Every step of the way he agreed to the changes according to his post, the first few were even changes he made. Then he hands off part of the negotiation to his dad because he said he was too hot headed. Also, there are gaps where he leaves out what Built-Rite said as part of the negotiations. 

He's got nobody to blame but himself, anyone who has dealt with buying either new or used machinery would have put a stop to that story long before it got so far. At this point it is a story about how he regrets decisions he made and he's trying to blame someone else, it is a rant post, but hardly a story of a company screwing someone over.



Mr. HE


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 30, 2014)

Another thing, while I'm on a roll here, I didn't see any rust in the pictures??? Certainly not any on the SS hose clamps???



Mr. HE


----------



## SWI Don (Mar 31, 2014)

I would like to know Built-Rites side of the story. If they were not clear that they were sending a demoed machine then there is some foul here. They did send an upgraded machine that I sure retails for more than the $13K the OP has invested in it. They may have felt that the upgrades thrown in more than made up for the fact that it was a demo. Doesn't look like it's been demoed too much though. 

As far as the salt. It looks like it has been towed in the midwest for a few miles in the winter. The times I have driven in Wisconsin on the winter the roads have enough salt on them to create a dust similar to rock or dirt roads in August here in the midwest. Now the dealer or whomever was demoing the unit in Wisconsin should have cleaned the machine up and trailer and tarped it to the terminal knowing full well that a piece of "new-slightly demoed" equipment wouldn't look new after being towed in the winter.


----------



## coolhandbrad (Mar 31, 2014)

If I had been told it was a demo unit or anything else I would have told them to send me the splitter I ordered. What I received and what I was told I was getting where two different things and that's my only problem with my dealings with built-rite. I would hope that what's happens is a one time thing. But if I didn't say anything and it happens to some one else, well that would really suck. At this point it is what it is and life goes on.

Sent from my HUAWEI H868C using Tapatalk


----------



## Como (Mar 31, 2014)

Then tell them to come and pick it up and refund your money.


----------



## dbofdalton (Mar 31, 2014)

No hour meter on the machine?


----------



## NSMaple1 (Mar 31, 2014)

I read the story last night on my crappy tablet, and just looked at the pics.

The pics don't look as bad as the story sounded.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Mar 31, 2014)

Those wedges are worth good money. I think built rite quoted over $700 for the 8 way a few years back. Seems like a pretty good trade for a few scratches on the paint and a few hose clamps.


----------



## dbofdalton (Mar 31, 2014)

No hour meter on the machine?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 31, 2014)

WOW! I was thinking of Built rite when I was looking. Now I'm glad I went with AllWoods instead. I hope the OP calls back and gets some recourse, as that looks horrible!


----------



## coolhandbrad (Mar 31, 2014)

I guess I screwed up and didn't make the time line super clear and that's my bad. We took delivery and the pictures where taken 2 weeks ago. And we have talked with built-rite and did try to get a new splitter, which they refused to do. We did get to keep the extra wedges but there only truly worth something if one has a use for them and the size trees around here don't really warrant them. We opted not to call the credit card company and dispute, not wanting to put anyone else in a possible bind. On my original post the brain went faster than my fingers, The hose clamps are not rusting but they should have been trimmed down to length. The rust is coming out in several place the tool box, the hydraulic pump, metering valve, and every place where the original green paint is missing. I have touched it up some with some paint built-rite sent however one can didn't go nearly far enough. Someone asked if it had an hour meter and no it doesn't have one.
Like I said earlier I only posted so people would know the experience I had and nothing more. The splitter does what they say it will do, she just showed up being the ugly girl at prom and not a super model. I sincerely hope that this machine was just a one of those things type of deals that doesn't happen again. I know I learned some valuable lessons from this and it is what it is. Anyhow I'm off to work, you guys have a great day.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 31, 2014)

coolhandbrad said:


> We opted not to call the credit card company and dispute, not wanting to put anyone else in a possible bind.


This is your decision, but you are taking the bind instead of the company taking it. To me, that's not right, nor how I would expect business to be conducted. They should have bent over backwards to make it right with you and they didn't. When I was looking, customer service was high on my list, and it one of the main things that make you feel good about a purchase.


----------



## Joesell (Mar 31, 2014)

SWI Don said:


> I would like to know Built-Rites side of the story. If they were not clear that they were sending a demoed machine then there is some foul here. They did send an upgraded machine that I sure retails for more than the $13K the OP has invested in it. They may have felt that the upgrades thrown in more than made up for the fact that it was a demo. Doesn't look like it's been demoed too much though.
> 
> As far as the salt. It looks like it has been towed in the midwest for a few miles in the winter. The times I have driven in Wisconsin on the winter the roads have enough salt on them to create a dust similar to rock or dirt roads in August here in the midwest. Now the dealer or whomever was demoing the unit in Wisconsin should have cleaned the machine up and trailer and tarped it to the terminal knowing full well that a piece of "new-slightly demoed" equipment wouldn't look new after being towed in the winter.



I live in Wisconsin, I know the roads are covered in salt. That's why I would NEVER pull my splitter down the road during the winter. I bought a primo splitter and I want it to last the rest of my life. The quickest way to wreck it early is to pull it through the salt. It works it's way into everything and eats it from the inside.

I don't blame the op at all for being upset about the salt. In fact, I'd be more pissed about that then the scratches from demoing it.

Here's a quick question you can use to figure out if you got screwed. How much can you get for the splitter right now on Craigslist? If it's not $13,000 you got screwed. You paid NEW money for a USED splitter.

Once again, call your CC company, get your money back, then work out a deal for the USED splitter that you bought.

Or give me a call, I have a bunch a "NEW" stuff to sell you.


----------



## muddstopper (Mar 31, 2014)

I said this earlier and will repeat. I think you paid for a new machine and should of recieved a new machine. Then somewhere along the way you agreed to not take the machine you ordered and accept a machine that was delivered, but not accepted by some third party. You decided to accept that machine, and not the one you ordered, because BuiltRight threw in some upgrades. the machine you recieved had road grime and salt from being moved across country in the winter, no big surprise, this winter has been messy. Your own words are the machine does what Builtright says it will do and they sent touchup paint for the scratches and let you keep the multi wedges. i suspect wash the machine up and it will look the same as new wold look after a day of use. If the scratches are really bothering you, then by all means complain to the CC company and demand your money back. If you think Built right should send you another new splitter and after a day of splitting wood, it going to look better than the one you have now, then you really should complain and loudly. On the other hand, if you realize, you have a certain responsibility as to what machine you ordered and actually recieved, tempted as you might have been by the upgrades and extra wedges, you did look at the machine before you towed it home. And realizing that another new machine will look just as scratched after a day of work as the one you have now, then its time to quit complaining and accept what you have and move on


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm guessing built right didn't know the original owner used it as much as he did, and scratched it up. And they did give you some extra goodies and the Kohler upgrade. And those Kohlers run forever. And I'm sure there is a warranty on it.. You should use your new toy and be happy. Look at the oil as being half full not half empty, lol... you'll be ok.


----------



## 513yj (Mar 31, 2014)

If they fix the problem or do something to remedy the assumed lousy business practice you should update us with that too. Always good to hear about scammers but when they redeem themselves it's good to hear that too. That way we can put the don't do business tags on the people who deserve it.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Apr 1, 2014)

I like to put the first scratches on my new purchases also but hearing these things from one side certainly means none of us can be objective in our opinions. That being said here goes,,, Yes you paid for a new splitter. You also accepted their offer for this one, your mistake was not in accepting the offer but in accepting the splitter after seeing it at the depot. 

The people getting off scott free here is not Built Rite but the SOB who stuck them with it and drug it though the salt! When somebody backs out of a deal like the original buyer did to Built Rite it really becomes a no win situation for them profit or otherwise. The way I see it they saw an opportunity to cut losses by shipping you that unit. They had no control and likely no knowledge of the fact it was towed through salt or storage conditions at the freight depot. If they did, shame on them! They have given you some high dollar gifts in exchange for the scratched paint, engine, and wedges. Outside of them having knowledge of the actual condition of it I dont see them being in the wrong here. You accepted their offer, you accepted the machine as delivered. It is not for them to make right the fact you changed your mind about it after dragging it home. 

Sorry but I have been on their side of these situations way too many times. Not knowing any more than what I read here I think you are wrong, not Built Rite.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Apr 1, 2014)

On a good day fedex freight couldn't deliver an anvil without damaging it. Let something hang around at a terminal and then be forwarded somewhere else is just asking for someone to do some sort of damage. A good bit of those scratches looks like shipping damage to me.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 1, 2014)

My friend has this splitter, bought new. He's had zero problems with the unit.
Sounds like more of an issue with the dealer/seller then with the quality of the build.


----------



## kubotakid (Apr 1, 2014)

If built rite tells me that the original sale fell threw because the customers finances fell threw,..And he never took delivery of said splitter,..They lied,. Period.. The wedge and pusher show obvious wear/use,..And the hitch shows that its been backed into many times,.
If built rite treats there customers like this, Id make sure other prospective customers know about it, With all the social media sites on the web these days, Bad press could cost them plenty.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Nov 9, 2014)

Coolhandbrad: How has that Built-Rite 24 been working out for you and your dad this summer?


----------



## bradInAZ (Nov 9, 2014)

Sandhill Crane said:


> Coolhandbrad: How has that Built-Rite 24 been working out for you and your dad this summer?


We ended up selling it. After doing less than 10 cords it spent more time broke down than running. Everything from broken welds to engine and hydraulic issues. We took it all apart and fixed everything and let it go down the road. Bought a Timberwolf tw6 that's been 100% flawless.
Brad


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 9, 2014)

bradInAZ said:


> We ended up selling it. After doing less than 10 cords it spent more time broke down than running. Everything from broken welds to engine and hydraulic issues. We took it all apart and fixed everything and let it go down the road. Bought a Timberwolf tw6 that's been 100% flawless.
> Brad


What I find quite remarkable is that the fellas at Built-Rite never considered nor valued enough the consequences of digging in their heels over this. The issue of who's right or wrong is almost irrelevant when it should be obvious they stand to lose more than they ever gained from not looking after you or any perception thereof. Very few people wake up and decide to be pissed off with a purchase. It doesn't happen by accident and I can find very few circumstances other than insanity that in any way mitigate the lack of resolution between aggrieved parties.


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 9, 2014)

The Built-Rite guys are on or have been on AS. I did skip a few posts on this thread so if they replied, I apologise for not seeing those, but I have just PM'd them this thread. Not trying to start a flame war, but if this thread does nothing else but serve as a warning of the hits to a reputation that can be done when customers aren't well and truly looked after (or at least silenced via refunds or the like), then it has been a very worthwhile thread.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Nov 10, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> The Built-Rite guys are on or have been on AS. I did skip a few posts on this thread so if they replied, I apologise for not seeing those, but I have just PM'd them this thread. Not trying to start a flame war, but if this thread does nothing else but serve as a warning of the hits to a reputation that can be done when customers aren't well and truly looked after (or at least silenced via refunds or the like), then it has been a very worthwhile thread.



Wow. This thread pretty much shows what is wrong with business in America today. His biggest mistake was accepting it at the.freight terminal. He and his father should have drove off into he sunset without his Built-Rite splitter.


----------



## 1project2many (Nov 10, 2014)

NSMaple1 said:


> I read the story last night on my crappy tablet, and just looked at the pics.
> 
> The pics don't look as bad as the story sounded.


Yeah... there's some perspective issues there for certain. For example, a guy living in an area where road salt is used every day would never consider that splitter "caked" with salt. Then again, with the manufacturer is in VT they may not realize that the western and southern states have a very difference tolerance level for road salt. The description sounded like the hitch was bent, the clamps and fittings were falling off due to rust, and the engine had been run until it was nearly junk. The pictures show a different story.

You might have received more value than you paid for... I haven't checked. If you received $15-16k worth of "stuff" for $13k I can see where the mfgr wants to be done with this story. But I'd be pretty steamed if I thought I was getting a new, never used splitter and received used equipment instead. And it wouldn't matter how many goodies were included. It sucks that you didn't think to say "No thanks" at the freight terminal. Many of your complaints seem to be "They didn't build it like I would have" which isn't the same as saying the splitter is faulty or poorly made. Getting proper paperwork is part of any sale, not just when dealing with Built Rite. I wouldn't have a problem, if I truly felt the product I received wasn't what I bought, in calling up the manufacturer and negotiating some with the understanding that a call to the credit card company could ultimately result in "no sale" at the manufacturer's expense. I don't feel its fair to choose sides based on only one half of the story, and one with supporting evidence which doesn't tell a story quite as bad as what you posted. My guess is that Built Rite somehow ended up with a splitter that wasn't as nice as they thought and I'm guessing the guy that used before you it is probably the real villain here. At the end of the day, if Built Rite will warranty this unit as new and if it works as new then factoring in the attachments you likely got what you bought. I promise that there are many products bought "brand new" that have plenty more problems than missing paint.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Nov 10, 2014)

I appreciate the post. Obviously mistakes were made on both sides initially. No body wins here.


----------

